# What exactly is reverse searing?



## dollarbill (Apr 16, 2008)

What exactly is reverse searing?  I grill a ton but have never met anyone who is into cooking. They all like to eat though! Im sure this might sound familiar to some of you. ha   db


----------



## john pen (Apr 17, 2008)

How to reverse sear...start a fire in half your grill. Once the coals are ready, put your meat on the opposing side, oppisite the charcol. Let it cook there till about 85% done, then finish it for about 1 min a side over the screaming hot coals. For me, its easier to get the doneness that I want doing it this way...seems like theres more control..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 17, 2008)

Greg did a radio show on it with Finney.
http://www.bbstalkradio.com/images/Greg-032508.mp3


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2008)

The Reverse Sear or you'll hear it sooner or later "Finney Method"    works best on thick steaks or larger cuts of meat.  It will give you a very moist, even donenes (no gray outter edges) throughout the cut.  Basically what you want to do is cook the meat indirect at 250-275* until you get close to your desired doneness, then finish with a quick sear.  Be sure to undercook enough to take residual cooking into consideration.

This method in my opinion is well worth the little additional time and will give you a more tender, moist and uniform doneness compared to the sear first method.


Here's a couple examples.  

London Broil (Top Round)




Sirloins


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 17, 2008)

*searing*

Thanks you guys. I have to say-  you guys are killin me. I thought i was the only one who takes pictures of the food after its done. Im so hungry right now after seeing that steak and its 9:30am........of course i could have killed that thing at 7am too, along with my Lucky Charms! Thanks for the help. db


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 17, 2008)

I think BBQ Central is well known for the food porn we post here!!


----------



## Unity (Apr 17, 2008)

I did a reverse sear on a tri-tip tonight, using the WSM.









I had previously gotten a seasoned tri-tip from Trader Joe's, and found it almost overwhelmingly seasoned. On K Kruger's advice, I went back to TJ's and found a 2 1/2-lb plain one ...









... which I prepped with Suzie Q's Santa Maria Style Seasoning (thanks again, Helen). I used a full chimney of charcoal and cooked indirect at about 300° on the WSM's top grate, and when the internal temp was showing 105°, I took the top 2/3 off the cooker and finished direct just above the coals.







After it had rested about 10 minutes I sliced it across the grain, revealing a rare-medium-rare interior. The seasoning this time was just right.

--John


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 17, 2008)

*mmmmmmmm*

You guys are killin me im gonna check it out tomorrow. Got to go to the butcher first though. Thanks for your help and il try to post pics too.!  yahoo! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....bbq


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> I did a reverse sear on a tri-tip tonight, using the WSM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John the TT looks awesome!  But what are you thoughts on the Reverse Sear?


----------



## Unity (Apr 18, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> what are you thoughts on the Reverse Sear?


I need to experiment some more on my heat source. The other times I've done it I used the kettle, and I couldn't get high enough heat close enough to the grate. This time with the grate resting directly on the WSM's charcoal ring, the meat was a little too close to the heat. There were some flare-ups from grease runoff, resulting in some char (on the side not pictured). I might try something to raise the grate an inch or so. Next time I'll take the internal temp higher before searing, too. 

--John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks great John. I think you may be the first to try this method with a WSM.


----------



## john pen (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats a great idea using the WSM...


----------



## Griff (Apr 18, 2008)

Looked great John. As far as getting it too close, I like a little char on the outside of medium rare meat. That way you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Unity (Apr 18, 2008)

For dinner tonight I sliced the leftovers real thin and we had cold sandwiches. With Silver Spring Beer 'n Brat Horseradish Mustard. That is *good* stuff, great with beef.

--John


----------



## wittdog (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats looks great nice job on the cook


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I think BBQ Central is well known for the food porn we post here!!



We do talk about cooking sometimes here.  Although, sometimes i wonder... :roll:


----------

